# N.J. To Lift Mask Mandates For Schools



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 9, 2022)

Effective Mach 7th, the mandate will be lifted. It will be up to each school district whether or not to keep mandates in place. Not everyone agrees that the mandate should be lifted. If I had young children in school, I'd want them to wear masks. It will be interesting to see if there are more cases of COVID among N.J.'s children after it's lifted. I really hope there won't be.
https://news.yahoo.com/gov-murphy-lifts-mask-mandate-233611920.html


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm ok with lifting the state mandates, but I'm afraid people will assume that means the government is signaling an end to concerns over Covid.

I hope that people understand it's still up to them to take personal responsibility for themselves and their families. 

I will continue with the basic precautions, including wearing a mask in public, because my personal risk has not changed.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 9, 2022)

Its always been up to me to take personal responsibility for myself and my family. Always. And I have.  I don’t need a government to take charge of my health.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 9, 2022)

In Canada, the provinces of Alberta, Saskatchewan and Prince Edward Island are more or less getting rid of masks and the passport nonsense.  I wonder if all those protesting truckers have anything to do with it?  It certainly isn't our prime minister.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 9, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm ok with lifting the state mandates, but I'm afraid people will assume that means the government is signaling an end to concerns over Covid.
> 
> I hope that people understand it's still up to them to take personal responsibility for themselves and their families.
> 
> I will continue with the basic precautions, including wearing a mask in public, because my personal risk has not changed.


That is just the thing ....you will take precautions.... as people should access their risk level often .....

But PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY is a no go in today's society ........ IF people were practicing that we would have many many problems solved not just Covid. 
Far too many WANT mandates not because it helps but they want others to do the same regardless if the other person does not have the same risks etc.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 9, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> In Canada, the provinces of Alberta, Saskatchewan and Prince Edward Island are more or less getting rid of masks and the passport nonsense.  I wonder if all those protesting truckers have anything to do with it?  It certainly isn't our prime minister.


That "small fringe society" of people turned out to be not so small and spoke volumes regarding what people thought of the vaccine mandate.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 9, 2022)

Statewide school mask requirement in Massachusetts to be lifted Feb. 28​and yet another state moves forward...... 
local districts could require but then the blame lays with them not the elected officials that may be facing re- election......


----------



## Jeni (Feb 9, 2022)

No Longer Justifiable’: Sweden Scraps Free Covid Testing As It Lifts Pandemic Restrictions​


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...-lifts-pandemic-restrictions/?sh=d49b8171def7


i wonder how accurate the numbers here are with many just testing at home.... those will not be counted unless they seek medical help


----------



## Irwin (Feb 10, 2022)

Hopefully, the government (taxpayers) will stop paying for covid-19 treatment when the patient isn't vaccinated. With risk comes costs, and the unvaccinated should bear the cost of being irresponsible — not the taxpayers.


----------



## Shero (Feb 10, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Hopefully, the government (taxpayers) will stop paying for covid-19 treatment when the patient isn't vaccinated. With risk comes costs, and the unvaccinated should bear the cost of being irresponsible — not the taxpayers.



Agree 100% Irwin!


----------



## suds00 (Feb 10, 2022)

the number of people that took precautions[ masking .vaccines ,social distancing, etc] are the majority and will be the reason that we are moving into the endemic phase of the medical tragedy..


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 10, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Hopefully, the government (taxpayers) will stop paying for covid-19 treatment when the patient isn't vaccinated. With risk comes costs, and the unvaccinated should bear the cost of being irresponsible — not the taxpayers.


"government (taxpayers)"

How Is the "government (taxpayers)" paying for a covid patients treatment when the patient has health insurance?


----------



## Irwin (Feb 10, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "government (taxpayers)"
> 
> How Is the "government (taxpayers)" paying for a covid patients treatment when the patient has health insurance?


https://www.healthsystemtracker.org...st-the-u-s-health-system-billions-of-dollars/


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "government (taxpayers)"
> 
> How Is the "government (taxpayers)" paying for a covid patients treatment when the patient has health insurance?


I'm quite surprised that the health care insurance premiums haven't risen substantially, already.  With the billions of dollars being spent on the hospitalizations, etc., I'm sure it's just a question of time before we all get some serious "sticker shock"....and the day is hastened when Medicare runs out of funds.  

There is NO "Free Lunch", and the time when reality hits home is getting closer every day.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 10, 2022)

Irwin said:


> https://www.healthsystemtracker.org...st-the-u-s-health-system-billions-of-dollars/


So only covid patients cost money? Not long term health or life long serious health conditions?

I'd like to know the cost of other long term medical costs of non covid patients.

Don't hear anyone complaining about that.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 10, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I'm quite surprised that the health care insurance premiums haven't risen substantially, already.  With the billions of dollars being spent on the hospitalizations, etc., I'm sure it's just a question of time before we all get some serious "sticker shock"....and the day is hastened when Medicare runs out of funds.
> 
> There is NO "Free Lunch", and the time when reality hits home is getting closer every day.


Right, the tax payers will be paying for all those 'free vaccines."


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Right, the tax payers will be paying for all those 'free vaccines."



Yes, the cost of these vaccines are just being added to our ballooning Nation Debt.  However, it appears that the cost of these vaccines is in the neighborhood of $25 per shot.  Compare that to the thousands of dollars that every patient in the hospitals are running up daily, and these vaccines appear to be a real bargain.

https://www.the-sun.com/news/3049901/how-much-does-pfizer-covid-vaccine-cost/


----------



## Jeni (Feb 10, 2022)

The government *only* has money from taxpayers and as taxpayers we have never even with wishes have been able to quit paying
for any disease or accident injury often caused by personal choice... drug use/ alcohol / obesity...stupidity in doing risky things
so getting or not getting a shot will not be the line in the sand.   



Don M. said:


> Yes, the cost of these vaccines are just being added to our ballooning Nation Debt.  However, it appears that the cost of these vaccines is in the neighborhood of $25 per shot.  Compare that to the thousands of dollars that every patient in the hospitals are running up daily, and these vaccines appear to be a real bargain.
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/3049901/how-much-does-pfizer-covid-vaccine-cost/


the cost for each shot according to Forbes article
These vaccines are free to all patients, thanks to funding by the U.S. government which negotiated contracts with the Covid-19 vaccine makers that will supply enough vaccines to cover our entire population. Of course, these contracts came at a cost to the government, from $*39 for Pfizer’s two dose regimen, $32 for Moderna’s regimen, and $10 for J&J’s single shot.*

Other costs related to the Covid-19 vaccination process had been a bit of a mystery to me, until I received my quarterly Medicare Part B summary, which contained the following information. Keep in mind that I was not billed for these charges

Amount Facility Charged Medicare Approved Amount Amount Medicare Paid

1st Dose (Pfizer) $144.00 $144.00 $18.79

2nd Dose (Pfizer) $144.00 $144.00 $30.92


People still do not get that YES they do charge for that pharmacist or nurse or whomever to GIVE the shot either through health insurance or government programs.......



(The amount that the facility charges is, by Medicare definition, the facilities fee for this service. The Medicare approved amount is defined as the amount that the facility can be paid for a Medicare service; however, Medicare says that it usually pays 80% of the Medicare-approved amount.)


----------

